# New Video - Predator Problems



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

It's been a while since we last posted a video but videoing luck just doesn't seem to be on our side this season. We did get some pretty cool footage of a fox that we wanted to share...enjoy!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Just watched from FB. Good video


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Quite educational. Fun to watch all the critters doing what they do. And, burying the mouse with the nose was interesting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid. as usual, I noticed the yotes got a little nervous when you were using your regular calls.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

hassell said:


> Great vid. as usual, I noticed the yotes got a little nervous when you were using your regular calls.


Well, the one that didn't like it was the one that was mousing. Andy, should have lip squeaked at it, instead of blowing our louded call.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Same thoughts here as well, lip squeaking works great.


----------

